# Hearts and Gizzards - Any Calcium In These?



## carcharios (May 23, 2011)

I normally get chicken necks but our GIANT supermarket hasn't gotten any in yet. I went to Food Lion and bought four cartons of Hearts and Gizzards. I was just curious if these contain any calcium. I know the hearts probably do not but I was curious about the gizzards since they have some cartilage striations. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 23, 2011)

No, there is little to no calcium in either. Both are muscle meats. You'd have to supplement the calcium.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 23, 2011)

_Actually there is Calcium in Flesh,.. just not enough to be beneficial on its own so we add supplements when feeding. The body as a whole needs calcium in animals as well as humans. Which is why things like MBD and Calcium Deficiencies affect development on all levels._


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 23, 2011)

There is calcium, yes but to think of it as a source is basically little to none. 1 gizzard has 3.1mg of calcium (0% when compared to other minerals).


----------

